# anyone ever use garment printing master in ontario, ca?



## chewingcow (Sep 5, 2010)

well, i accidentally learned about this company from a long time client from a different business. they're basically like cafe press, etc, but the nice thing is - at least for me, they're very local.

more importantly, their cost is much more competitive than what i've seen from the different online fulfillment companies.

have any of you used them?

feedback greatly appreciated.

thanks.


----------



## murtceps (Aug 11, 2010)

chewingcow said:


> well, i accidentally learned about this company from a long time client from a different business. they're basically like cafe press, etc, but the nice thing is - at least for me, they're very local.
> 
> more importantly, their cost is much more competitive than what i've seen from the different online fulfillment companies.
> 
> ...


hi, have you used this company? how competitive are their prices??? thanks.


----------



## chewingcow (Sep 5, 2010)

hi romeo,

go to garmentprintingmaster.com, and set up a shop so you can see the prices. as far as competitive, of course we can get better prices if you want to sit on inventory. but as far as print on demand, i'll say they beat any of the online ones, not to mention they're local from me, and you as well. 

just got some samples back on my first design, and i have to say for dtg, (not that i have a choice), i'm very happy with it. just waiting for them to make one little technical change to the online store so i can launch my shop soon...

jack


----------

